# Leg wound - hole in the bone - worms



## rnitturi (Feb 13, 2010)

My dog Jimwhite 9.5 years old GSD made its own leg wound by probably scrachting his own leg.

Finally what we saw was a it made a minor deep hole on the right front leg(thigh area) which is pretty visible and its now limping while walking. We took him to the vet and he gave some powder to apply. After applying that powder, we saw some worms coming out of that hole. We told the vet the same thing - Vet told that dog is now getting rid of its worms. 

We are not really sure, how long this is going to run and is concerning. Any kind of help or information might help. :help:​


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

what kind of worms are they?

I am sorry your boy is hurt. I hope he gets well soon!


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

That's terrible! How long has he had the injury? Does your dog live outside (meaning exposure to flies in order to create maggots)? 

Also, where you do you live? Just asking out of curiosity, as I know any vet around here would do more than just give a powder for a serious cut. Did he give you any oral antibiotics? 

I know, lots of questions, but if there is REALLY a hole in the BONE --with maggots--I really doubt there will be much that can be done to save the leg and would prepare to expect amputation. Hate to be so blunt, but there is no sense mincing words or giving false hopes. And yes, dogs can manage quite well with 3 legs.

So sorry this is happening to your dog, you must feel awful.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Are you sure that the injury is down to the bone? A hole? Did they do an x-ray? 
I also wonder how the maggots developed in the wound? Is he exposed to flies?
I would get a second opinion from a different vet as he probably need surgical cleaning of the wound. Maggots feed on dead tissue.


----------



## rnitturi (Feb 13, 2010)

White worms - some are small and some are big worms like 1/2 inch white worms were coming.


----------



## rnitturi (Feb 13, 2010)

@pinkanml :
That's terrible! How long has he had the injury? Does your dog live outside (meaning exposure to flies in order to create maggots)? 
>>>>>Injury is of very recent one. It was like 2 or 3 days ago. We realized that probably he had that that hole already in the leg and when he scratched it popped up. He is whoozing blood from that hole and we recognized it. White worms - some are small and some are big worms like 1/2 inch white worms were coming. 

Yes - there are some flies. He sleeps outside the house in the front/backyard. 


Also, where you do you live? Just asking out of curiosity, as I know any vet around here would do more than just give a powder for a serious cut. Did he give you any oral antibiotics? 
>>>> I live in Houston, TX. My doggie is in Hyderabad, India.
Oil of Turpentine (this caused the white worms to come out - it seems today no worms are coming up)
Spray of D'MAG
Gotbac powder 

I know, lots of questions, but if there is REALLY a hole in the BONE --with maggots--I really doubt there will be much that can be done to save the leg and would prepare to expect amputation. Hate to be so blunt, but there is no sense mincing words or giving false hopes. And yes, dogs can manage quite well with 3 legs.


So sorry this is happening to your dog, you must feel awful.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

That does sound like you are describing maggots, which come from flies that lay eggs in rotting tissue. Does your dog live outside? He must have had that wound for some time, but it can be easy for dogs to hide things like that if you are not living in close quarters with him or checking him daily. You said he did this to himself? 

Have you seen a hole in the bone, or are you seeing bone because the flesh wound is so deep and the maggots are crawling in the created space? 

The vet will have to sedate the dog and remove the maggots and cut away all the dead tissue. Hopefully he can save enough so that the dog won't need to lose the leg, but if the bone is involved and there are maggots in the marrow cavity, the leg will have to be removed. 

What did the vet tell you when you brought the dog in with the worms?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

If your dog has maggots coming out of it, that wound has been there for some time as it takes days for new ones to be hatched. Depending on how infected that leg is and how bad the maggot infestation is, with proper treatment he might be ok. I don't know about the meds your dog is getting, but they don't look terribly adequate. Is he being seen by a real vet?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

How do you know that is is a hole in the bone and not just a flesh injury? The dog would need some serious antibiotics. Is the leg bandaged (protected) so that it is protected from flies and new maggots?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Oil of Turpentine* 
"Hazards
Turpentine is an organic solvent. Its vapor can irritate the skin and eyes, damage the lungs and respiratory system, as well as the central nervous system when inhaled, and cause renal failure when ingested, among other things. It also poses a fire hazard since it is flammable.

Medicinal elixir
Turpentine and petroleum distillates such as coal oil and kerosene have been used medicinally since ancient times, as topical and sometimes internal home remedies. Topically it has been used for abrasions and wounds, as a treatment for lice, and when mixed with animal fat it has been used as a chest rub, or inhaler for nasal and throat ailments. Many modern chest rubs, such as the Vicks variety, still contain turpentine in their formulations.
Taken internally it was used as treatment for intestinal parasites because of its alleged antiseptic and diuretic properties, and a general cure-all as in Hamlin's Wizard Oil. Sugar, molasses or honey were sometimes used to mask the taste. Internal administration of these toxic products is no longer common today.
Turpentine was a common medicine among seamen during the Age of Discovery, and one of several products carried aboard Ferdinand Magellan s fleet in his first circumnavigation of the globe."


----------



## Lila (Dec 7, 2009)

You're in Houston and your dog is in India??


----------



## rnitturi (Feb 13, 2010)

pinkanml said:


> That does sound like you are describing maggots, which come from flies that lay eggs in rotting tissue. Does your dog live outside? He must have had that wound for some time, but it can be easy for dogs to hide things like that if you are not living in close quarters with him or checking him daily. You said he did this to himself?
> 
> Have you seen a hole in the bone, or are you seeing bone because the flesh wound is so deep and the maggots are crawling in the created space?
> 
> ...


Yes, dog lives in the frontyard/backyard inside the compound wall of the house. Yes - the hole is in the bone itself. Vet seems to be confident, dog will get rid of all its white worms.


----------



## rnitturi (Feb 13, 2010)

Lila said:


> You're in Houston and your dog is in India??


Yes - my mom and dad takes care of him in India


----------



## rnitturi (Feb 13, 2010)

RebelGSD said:


> How do you know that is is a hole in the bone and not just a flesh injury? The dog would need some serious antibiotics. Is the leg bandaged (protected) so that it is protected from flies and new maggots?


Its not bandaged now . Right now, with out bandage at least the worms are going out. If we put a bandage the worms may not come out. Also, right now the flies are not coming near the wound because of the medicine we kept.


----------



## rnitturi (Feb 13, 2010)

RebelGSD said:


> How do you know that is is a hole in the bone and not just a flesh injury? The dog would need some serious antibiotics. Is the leg bandaged (protected) so that it is protected from flies and new maggots?


We know that because the hole can be seen physically in the right front leg - thigh area.


----------



## Lila (Dec 7, 2009)

Sounds like the veterinary services are not quite the same as in Houston.

I believe that here you'd have the dog on antibiotics and such.

I really can't see how they could determine that the injury is to the bone and the hole is IN the bone without xrays etc.

Since the vet there treated with powder and such it sounds like it's not "IN" the bone. This would be true as well since the dog "scratched himself" and caused the injury. It's highly unlikely that he would scratch to the bone and beyond. This sounds like a case of an infection (not new but at least a few days old) caused by an open sore. In that case the maggots would be understandable. These old "home remedies" have some credence and probably work to some extent but they're not the best and probably only what's available there in Hyderabad, India. Ya know, this is not a small city. There's probably better care available there.

If this injury were actually a "hole in the bone" the leg would likely have to come off. It's a different kind of infection and could be life threatening if not removed.

By the way... Welcome to the forum and we're glad to have you join us.

If you have some pictures please post them for us in the "Pictures" or the "Welcome Mat" areas.

Best Regards.


----------



## Lila (Dec 7, 2009)

By the way, there's a difference between "seeing the bone" and a "hole in the bone". Seeing the bone isn't the same.

This dog needs more than Oil of Turpintine but that will probably drive the worms out (aside from some possible side effects). Covering the wound wouldn't hurt. There's dead flesh there and that's what maggots feed on. The worms would die even with a bandage on the wound as long as the wound is treated regularly and recovered. There's more danger here by "not covering" the wound than by covering it. There are other microbes that love an open wound.

Antibiotics and an xray, if available, are the best course of treatment for your dog.


----------



## rnitturi (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your welcome. I want to thank each of you for your ideas. I will you posted on how it goes.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

i wonder if maybe its wolfworms? (being the size described) my cat got a wolfworm in her face once and I thought she'd been hit by a car her face was so swollen (pretty much over the course of my schoolday...this was years ago) I took her in to get euthanized bc of the swollen face, open mouth (from swollen tissue) and goopy wound. Turned out to be a wolfworm. Itwas removed at the vet and she was given antibiotics for the wound itself and made a full recovery. Just thinking of what it could be.

Can you get a pic of the wound?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

The 'worms" are maggots and they don't eat the bone or healthy tissue. The wound should be surgically cleaned and the dog put on antibiotics. There is more to the healing than the maggots coming out. Even if you cannot find a veterinarian that does surgery, I know for a fact that antibiotics exist in India. The poor animal needs a real vet.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

georgiapeach717 said:


> i wonder if maybe its wolfworms? (being the size described) my cat got a wolfworm in her face once and I thought she'd been hit by a car her face was so swollen (pretty much over the course of my schoolday...this was years ago) I took her in to get euthanized bc of the swollen face, open mouth (from swollen tissue) and goopy wound. Turned out to be a wolfworm. Itwas removed at the vet and she was given antibiotics for the wound itself and made a full recovery. Just thinking of what it could be.
> 
> Can you get a pic of the wound?


It is maggots. Flies lay their eggs in the moist wound and the maggots hatch a few days later, many maggots. They feed on he dead tissue until they hatch into flies. The would can be easily reinfested by flies again if they have access to it.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

oh ok. i was just trying to think of what they could be. I agree the dog needs a good vet that sounds terribly painful.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Unfortunately, this wound is NOT going to heal properly using the remedies you described. You need a vet that's going to surgically remove the skin, clean it, bandage it, and hope for the best. The more dead skin that forms without being removed properly, the higher the chances he's going to need amputation. Driving the maggots out is only one part of the issue. Without fixing the cause of the maggots (the dead skin) this isn't going to get any better.

Can your parents bring the dog inside? He really shouldn't be outside exposed to the elements right now. 

Is cost an issue? I'd definitely try and encourage for the dog to be brought to a vet that will be more aggressive with their treatment in a SAFE way.


----------



## rnitturi (Feb 13, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> Unfortunately, this wound is NOT going to heal properly using the remedies you described. You need a vet that's going to surgically remove the skin, clean it, bandage it, and hope for the best. The more dead skin that forms without being removed properly, the higher the chances he's going to need amputation. Driving the maggots out is only one part of the issue. Without fixing the cause of the maggots (the dead skin) this isn't going to get any better.
> 
> Can your parents bring the dog inside? He really shouldn't be outside exposed to the elements right now.
> 
> Is cost an issue? I'd definitely try and encourage for the dog to be brought to a vet that will be more aggressive with their treatment in a SAFE way.


Cost is not an issue. However, they are two things. My dad is already going rounds to a vet these days. Dog is not letting to touch/clean the wound. They are using all kind of techniques like spraying the medicine (Oil of Turpentine directly on the wound) using an injection thats point.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't think you are comprehending the seriousness of this situation. As another poster mentioned, when you have an open wound (especially in a climate with high humidity) many other extremely harmful bacteria can get in - staphylococcus (there's more than one kind) for example. Once these nasty guys get deep seated, you can end up with a much bigger problem than you have now, and yes, if the infection spreads, your dog could lose its leg. Your dog should be brought inside the house for starters, and I would suggest that you talk to a vet in Houston, if only to get another opinion on what treatment might he helpful. You won't have a dog to show him/her, but there should be a doctor who would understand your situation and at least spend a few minutes giving you some options. If you get a serious bacterial infection going, oil of turpentine will not work, he/she needs to be on antibiotics. I know it is difficult for you being so far away, and I feel for you - Good luck, I hope your dog feels better soon, he/she must be in a lot of pain.

__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Of course the dog is not going to let anyone bother the wound....that's why he needs to see a vet and be put under anesthetic for the wound to be SURGICALLY treated. That is the only thing that gives the dog a decent chance if the wound is, as you stated, involving the bone and there are maggots coming from the bone. Shoot, even if it is just a flesh injury, you still aren't going to be able to help him by just spraying turpentine on him from a distance. The wound NEEDS to be cut wide open, the maggots removed, all the loose/dead tissue cut away, the bone examined thoroughly, and then hopefully there is enough skin left to close. 

I'm starting to believe that there really may be bone involvement, because I don't know many GSDs or other large dogs that will limp and make a fuss over a mere flesh wound on a leg. That gives me the impression that there is serious muscle, bone, or joint involvement. 

Please take us very seriously. Many of us have a lot of veterinary or medical experience, either from working or from our own dogs' experience. 

Many vet techs and nurses on this forum, and at least 2 MD's. 

Please, speak to a vet near you in Texas. He/she will confirm what we're telling you. If there is no way your father will take the dog to the vet for the proper treatment, I think it would be much kinder to euthanize the poor dog.

Wishing for the best.


----------



## rnitturi (Feb 13, 2010)

pinkanml said:


> Of course the dog is not going to let anyone bother the wound....that's why he needs to see a vet and be put under anesthetic for the wound to be SURGICALLY treated. That is the only thing that gives the dog a decent chance if the wound is, as you stated, involving the bone and there are maggots coming from the bone. Shoot, even if it is just a flesh injury, you still aren't going to be able to help him by just spraying turpentine on him from a distance. The wound NEEDS to be cut wide open, the maggots removed, all the loose/dead tissue cut away, the bone examined thoroughly, and then hopefully there is enough skin left to close.
> 
> I'm starting to believe that there really may be bone involvement, because I don't know many GSDs or other large dogs that will limp and make a fuss over a mere flesh wound on a leg. That gives me the impression that there is serious muscle, bone, or joint involvement.
> 
> ...


I totally understand and agree with what you are saying.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

I hope I didn't come across as attacking you in any way, just that we are all very passionate about our dogs and want the best for others' as well. 

We all hope your guy gets well


----------



## rnitturi (Feb 13, 2010)

pinkanml said:


> I hope I didn't come across as attacking you in any way, just that we are all very passionate about our dogs and want the best for others' as well.
> 
> We all hope your guy gets well


I got my GSD when he was 1 month old and he was very healthy all the time till around 9.5 years. He had all vaccinations and yearly visits to the vet. We never thought he will be at this stage today.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I must have missed the "bone" comment. I've read the original post twice - just reread it the third or fourth time - and still don't see it. I think this was an "if" that came up in a response, not the op.


----------



## rnitturi (Feb 13, 2010)

middleofnowhere said:


> I must have missed the "bone" comment. I've read the original post twice - just reread it the third or fourth time - and still don't see it. I think this was an "if" that came up in a response, not the op.


*Leg wound - hole in the bone - worms* - It was in the subject and not in the content.


----------



## rnitturi (Feb 13, 2010)

Welcome to Blue Cross of Hyderabad 

We got a good one in our city.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

The dog has to be sedated in order to clean the wound. 
Without antibiotics he can develop sepsis or gangrene and die.
This is a very serious situation and your parents should insist on sedating the dog for proper care.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

I hope that organization can help your dog. Let us know how things progress.


----------



## rnitturi (Feb 13, 2010)

*Some good news finally !!!*

Today our GSD got operated. Good news is that there is no bone involvement. Vet and Compounder removed the worms, cleaned the wound "several times" and did a bandage. They want to see him daily until some time.

They had to give some "anesthecia" injection to keep him cooperate for cleaning the wound as he would not allow otherwise.

Vet told it seems the wound needs to monitored for at least 1 week "daily" and the worms are all cleaned.



Its a great relief finally.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

That's good news! Let us know how he progresses....don't forget to tell your parents to keep him inside though - just to keep an eye on him and make sure he doesn't remove the bandage and start licking his leg.
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## rnitturi (Feb 13, 2010)

Anja1Blue said:


> That's good news! Let us know how he progresses....don't forget to tell your parents to keep him inside though - just to keep an eye on him and make sure he doesn't remove the bandage and start licking his leg.
> ___________________________________________
> Susan
> 
> ...


It seems to be now he has some swelling in the right leg today. We are thinking probably this is due to the operation thats done today.

I want to thank each of you for the suggestions and helping out Jim.

Susan - the bandage seems to be very tight and it seems that Vet put a plaster around it so that it will be almost impossible for Jim to remove it. Yes - we are ensuring that there are no flies around and keep him in a clean area.

Antibiotics are also given in the form of Injection. It seems he had around 5 injections and pain killer.


----------



## rnitturi (Feb 13, 2010)

Does any one know, how long is this white worms/maggets infection will keep coming? How long should we be careful? How will we know if all maggets are gone? Will there be any indication which shows that the dog is cured completely? Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## rnitturi (Feb 13, 2010)

Vet/Compounder says that each day the bandage needs removed, cleaned and put some medicine and re-bandage again till a week. We again have the same problem, that our dog will not allow to do this with out "anesthecia". Other option is like 3 people need to hold him tight and do the act of putting a bandage.


----------



## rnitturi (Feb 13, 2010)

Is taking "anesthecia" two days in a row - is it safe?

Does any one know, how long is this white worms/maggets infection will keep coming? How long should we be careful? How will we know if all maggets are gone? Will there be any indication which shows that the dog is cured completely? Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I have no experience with the condition you are describing, and am not a professional, so I can't answer your questions regarding how long etc. You need to talk to a qualified vet in Houston in order to get that kind of information. You may have to pay a small consultation fee, but it might be worth it. If the leg that was infected is swelling, first make sure that the bandage isn't TOO tight and is interfering with circulation. You want it to stay on, but not to the point where it could be causing another problem.

As far as the anesthetic injection, are we talking about knocking him out completely or just sedating him? Again, I'm not a doctor and can't tell you the long term implications of doing this, but it sounds as though there isn't a choice in the matter. I imagine it is very painful for Jim (and I can't imagine either of my dogs lying quietly while someone worked on that kind of a problem either.) In this country we have access to more natural remedies to keep a dog calm, but I realize that other places don't always have the same resources. So if that's the only way to get Jim to cooperate, that's the only way.

_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## rnitturi (Feb 13, 2010)

Anja1Blue said:


> I have no experience with the condition you are describing, and am not a professional, so I can't answer your questions regarding how long etc. You need to talk to a qualified vet in Houston in order to get that kind of information. You may have to pay a small consultation fee, but it might be worth it. If the leg that was infected is swelling, first make sure that the bandage isn't TOO tight and is interfering with circulation. You want it to stay on, but not to the point where it could be causing another problem.
> 
> As far as the anesthetic injection, are we talking about knocking him out completely or just sedating him? Again, I'm not a doctor and can't tell you the long term implications of doing this, but it sounds as though there isn't a choice in the matter. I imagine it is very painful for Jim (and I can't imagine either of my dogs lying quietly while someone worked on that kind of a problem either.) In this country we have access to more natural remedies to keep a dog calm, but I realize that other places don't always have the same resources. So if that's the only way to get Jim to cooperate, that's the only way.
> 
> ...


Susan,

Thanks for your reply. Today also, Jim had anesthetic injection and he layed down with tongue out for around 1 hour when all the procedure was done to him. We had to sprinkle some water on him to wake up after an hour.

Vet cleaned the worms that were dead and removed any old eggs that were layed in the wound that remained from day before yesterday.

Vet says that after two days of operation/procedure now starts the time of healing the actual wound. 

Vet did discover that the bandage was too tight and did a kind of loose bandage today.

As per Vet, it will take a total of 1 month for Jim to totally recover. Jim has an injury on the front leg and its not something to have an easy access with out anesthetic injection. Antibiotics will also be given through out the process of this month.

Raju


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

If the wound was taken care of properly, then the maggots will not return, unless the wound is open and flies can get to it and lay eggs again. The maggots are a secondary problem, the injury is the primary problem. You will have to keep the dog away from flies until the wound heals completely. You can try to use the muzzle for the bandage change. The wound has to be cared for, even if it takes three people to hold him. The muzzle will prevent him from biting someone.


----------



## fytfir (Aug 28, 2009)

Most of you will think this is crazy, but regular white table sugar in the wound will also help it heal. My female GSD got in a fight with her sister a few years back and developed a hole on the inside of her right shoulder that would not heal due to its location. We thought the dog may lose leg.

I went to my vet and he said that he wanted to try something on the wound. He put white table sugar in the wound. After a few days of also doing this at home, the wound started to heal on its own and we were able to save the leg (I should note that the dog was also on antibiotics)

Sounds like they have the situation under control but if it continues to not heal, maybe try some sugar in the wound and see what happens.

I never would have believed it until I had seen it with my own eyes.

____________________________________________________
Scott

Fritz - GSD SchH 3, VPG 3
Elsa - BH, Tr 1-3, FH


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

fytfir said:


> Most of you will think this is crazy, but regular white table sugar in the wound will also help it heal. My female GSD got in a fight with her sister a few years back and developed a hole on the inside of her right shoulder that would not heal due to its location. We thought the dog may lose leg.
> I went to my vet and he said that he wanted to try something on the wound. He put white table sugar in the wound. After a few days of also doing this at home, the wound started to heal on its own and we were able to save the leg (I should note that the dog was also on antibiotics)
> Sounds like they have the situation under control but if it continues to not heal, maybe try some sugar in the wound and see what happens.
> I never would have believed it until I had seen it with my own eyes.


Weird as it sounds, I've heard of this being done ... not with dogs but with a human with a nasty bedsore. It's been many years ago, the girl was in a state run hospital for the indigent and it closed shortly after she died, but the sugar treatment did help heal her bedsore. I can't recall the protocal they followed, just that the white sugar was being used.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Another good "home remedy" for wounds is Honey. It has natural antibacterial powers and has been used since the ancient times and has recently been "rediscovered". The internet is filled with information on it. Raw unprocessed honey is best as processing (heating) can destroy some of it good properties. 

And I'm not saying this just because I raise Honeybees!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Raju,

Can they give Jim something that will make him sleepy but not totally put him asleep?

For giving pills, you could try hiding the pills in a piece meat or a chunk of cheese - something VERY yummy that Jim will eat right down.


----------



## rnitturi (Feb 13, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Raju,
> 
> Can they give Jim something that will make him sleepy but not totally put him asleep?
> 
> For giving pills, you could try hiding the pills in a piece meat or a chunk of cheese - something VERY yummy that Jim will eat right down.


Lauri,

I think your idea is the best. We will try it and talk to the Vet.

Thanks,
Raju


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

BTW, since we are with unusual remedies, maggots (raised in sterile conditions) are used in humans to manage wounds. Maggots eat the dead tissue and leave healthy tissue alone, so they are very useful in managing wounds in human medicine. These are not maggots that develop because flies are allowed to lay eggs, they are raised in a lab and applied to the wound. So they are not always a bad thing.


----------



## rnitturi (Feb 13, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Raju,
> 
> Can they give Jim something that will make him sleepy but not totally put him asleep?
> 
> For giving pills, you could try hiding the pills in a piece meat or a chunk of cheese - something VERY yummy that Jim will eat right down.


Lauri,

Vet told that tablet is not best way for aggressive dogs (Hope he is right). He tried with a lower dose of anaesthetic and did it this time. Jim layed down with tongue out for around 1/2 hour when all the procedure(cleaning the wound and applying the medicine) was done to him. This time anaesthetic injection dose was a lot milder compared to the last one and when we called his name couple of times he was able to slowly wake up. 

Thanks,
Raju


----------

